

Xobni announces support for Pine - plusbryan
http://www.xobni.com/blog/2008/04/01/xobni-announces-support-for-pine-email-client/

======
aneesh
This is one of the better jokes because it actually has something to do with
the company. I mean, colonizing Mars? C'mon.

I can't wait for Xobni for Gmail.

------
plusbryan
Pine in flash: <http://www.xobni.com/?page_variant=pine_default>

------
skmurphy
What is interesting is that the Pine interface and paradigm is not
substantially different from Outlook's. Pine support MIME types for
attachments and has the same paradigm of inbox and folders. This seems like an
application area very ripe for real innovation. I agree with sant0sk1 that
Xobni is really Kooltuo.

------
gthatcher
Glad to see pine support, but I think elm support would make more sense

------
sant0sk1
thats funny, but seriously Thunderbird and Mail.app support would rock my
freaking world.

For now I'll keep referring to Xobni as Kooltuo. That's not bitterness
speaking, it's jealousy...

~~~
wumi
far as I know, they have no plans for Thunderbird support.

------
XobSky
Finally! I was unable to use Xobni in its multi-color blur of confusion.
Green, black, text, and search. All I need. Beautiful.

------
akshat
One of the better April Fools joke.

------
vlad
Well, at least you got your priorities straight. :)

------
SwellJoe
mutt or GTFO.

------
borga
and mutt?

